# ruido extraño en parlante equipo aiwa



## alehuy (Oct 25, 2007)

tengo un equipo aiwa z-650 lh

y empezo a hacer un ruido en uno de los canales como "brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" (como el sonido que tenian los tripodes el la pelicula la guerra de los mundos) pero no es constante  si no que sube y baja, pero el cono igual se sigue moviendo cuando baja el ruido. 

El ruido persiste mientras esta encendido aunque no tenga niguna señal de audio y tampoco disminuye ni aumenta al subir o bajar el volumen

agradeceria mucho que me ayudaran 

saludos


----------



## ciri (Oct 25, 2007)

Se puede a ver desconado, y es el cono del parlante que esta rozando contra alguna pared.

O la "tela" del parlante.

Muy larga puede ser la lista!:

Te diría que afines el oido e intentes ver de donde viene el ruido, y de ahi a ver los componentes cercanos.


----------



## alehuy (Oct 26, 2007)

probe con varios parlante y tiene el mismo ruido (en el canal izquierdo)
es como si pasara corriente, el sonido que produce es de muy baja frecuencia solo se escucha  por que el movimiento del cono es muy fuerte, se desplaza casi al máximo (movimiento de afuera hacia adentro)

revise la placa y no se ve nada quemado ni desoldado


----------



## menduco (Oct 26, 2007)

hola alehuy, de casualidad midiste a la salida de parlante que no salga tensión?, o a lo mejor es algo q este haciendo un falso contacto por las dudas revisa las soldaduras a la salida de parlante y  la zona de los transistores de amplificación 

despues me cuentas como te fue
nos vemos


----------



## alehuy (Oct 27, 2007)

no tengo intrumentos para medir  

pero ya revise todas las soldaduras y estan bien 
 me dijeron que podia ser el stk, pero no esoy seguro por que igual sigue amplificando sin ningun problema


----------



## menduco (Oct 28, 2007)

deberías de conseguir un téster, te ahorrara muchos problemas, sobre si el problema es el stk la verdad no sabria, por intuicion te diria que no debe ser eso ya que dices que un solo canal es el que suena mal y sería extraña esa falla
 otros consejos que te podría dar es que revises si a caido algun liquido al amplificador, si esta muy sucio (tene en cuenta que la tierra es conductora de la electricidad y puede estar haciendo algun corto)lo puedes limpiar con un poco de alcohol y un zepillo. 
 pienso que lo mas probable sea alguna resistencia que este quemada o algunos integrados de 8 patitas (4 de cada lado) si no me equivoco  deben ser unos 546, 548.

 la verdad que me has dejado pensando bastante estos dias

saludos


----------



## alehuy (Oct 29, 2007)

voy a tratar de  conseguir un tester.

esta todo limpio revise todas las soldaduras y no se ve ninguna que este haciendo mal contacto
asi que ojala no sea el stk el que esta con problemas


----------



## zaiz (Oct 29, 2007)

alehuy dijo:
			
		

> *es como si pasara corriente... *
> revise la placa y no se ve nada quemado ni desoldado



Yo creo que es el amplificador de salida que ya está mal. O sea que si tiene un *stk*, es ese.

Yo lo cambiaría.


----------



## alehuy (Oct 29, 2007)

y si cambio el stk y no sea ese el problema hay algun riesgo de que se heche  a perder el integrado?


----------



## menduco (Oct 29, 2007)

si has revisado cuidadosamente que no halla nada quemado y todo lo demas el stk que vallas a cambiar no tendria porque fallar.

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Oct 30, 2007)

menduco dijo:
			
		

> si has revisado cuidadosamente que no halla nada quemado y todo lo demas el stk que vallas a cambiar no tendria porque fallar.
> 
> saludos



Así es como dice menduco.

Alehuy, hace 2 años yo armé un amplificador de 100 watts rms con un stk. Lo probé y funcionaba bien, pero en un descuido sucedió un corto, que hasta se me quemaron unos diodos de la fuente. Con eso me resultó un problema igual al que describes. Que un canal hacía un ruido igual al que te da a tí. Entonces fui a la tienda y compré unos diodos y un stk igual. Lo cambié con cuidado, revisando todo y quedó solucionado, de forma que lo tengo funcionando hasta la fecha sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola. 
Tengo una duda, tiene ruido, pero reproduce sonido o canciones más ruido, o solo ruido.
Si es solo ruido puede ser el C.I.

Antes de comprar un nuevo C.I. Cambia los condensadores, especiamente lo de polarización del C.I., si hay un condensador que va directamente al parlante, cámbialo tambien.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## electronica-2000 (Oct 31, 2007)

hola : tu problema seguro esque tenes la salida quemada.a mi se me an quemato 2 o 3 amplificador  y asian lo mismo  
vas  a tener que cambiar el integrado de salida.
pd: si hace ese ruido no conectes el parlante po q se te va a quemar  
fijate si se recalienta.y seguro q va a ser eso.
chauuuu
saludos.


----------



## alehuy (Oct 31, 2007)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Tengo una duda, tiene ruido, pero reproduce sonido o canciones más ruido, o solo ruido.
> Si es solo ruido puede ser el C.I.
> 
> ...




sigue reproduciendo igual pero con el mismo ruido 
 aun que con musica el ruido casi ni se persive por que como dije antes es un sonido de muy baja frecuencia debe estar bajo los 30 hz; el ruido lo produce el parlante cuando se desplaza el cono hasta el limite.


----------



## alehuy (Oct 31, 2007)

el problema no es el stk ya lo reemplace y sigue igual 


tengo una duda la pasta para soldar cuando esta quemada puede conducir la electricidad?


----------



## menduco (Nov 3, 2007)

pasta para soldar. que es eso?


----------



## electronica-2000 (Nov 4, 2007)

se refiere al estaño.
a.y ya se cual puede ser tu problema.
.cambia el capacitor de salida y despues nos contas.
salu2


----------



## menduco (Nov 4, 2007)

me parecia que se referia a eso, pero por las dudas pregunto antes de meter la pata.
es normal que al soldar quede al contorno de la soldadura como si estubiera quemado, pero no afecta en nada al circuito, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice el compañero electrinica-2000
asi que fijate si es eso

saludos


----------



## alehuy (Nov 4, 2007)

ok  

voy a ver si son los capacitores 

con respecto a lo de la soldadura, preguntaba porque despues de soldar el integrado en el contorno quedo la pasta quemada y cuando prendi el equipo empezaban a salir chispas muy pequeñas(entre los pines del integrado), pero despues lo limpie y listo; ojala no halla afectado el integrado. 

saludos


----------



## menduco (Nov 5, 2007)

si se salva el integrado es de milagro, tenes que tener mucho cuidado el soldar ( es este caso integrados) ya que una patita esta cercana a la otra y si la soldaste con mucho estaño o demasiado cerca de la otra soldadura te pueden quedar en corto y a demas se pueden formar pequeños capacitores ( las soldaduras serían las placas y el dialectrico el aire) eso deben ser los chispazos que vistes.


saludos


----------



## alehuy (Nov 7, 2007)

hay algun forma de comprobar el integrado para ver si esta bueno?


----------



## menduco (Nov 7, 2007)

mmm me parece que no tiene en cuenta que eso tiene de todo en un solo encapsulado y si falla algo , te va a fallar todo


----------



## alehuy (Nov 8, 2007)

eso lo sabia por algo se llama integrado 

ya tengo un tester, pero tengo la duda de como medir la tension en la salida.


Pero ahora el ruido esta en los dos canales y es constante , solo que en uno comienza despues de uno o dos minutos, por eso pense que no tenia ruido


----------

